# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Nadmierny kurcz moszny...

## Morte

Witam, kilkanascie minut temu opisalem swoj problem i zamiescilem na forum sportowym, mysle ze tez dobrym pomyslem jest przedstawienie problemu specjaliscie, wiec skopiuje tekst tutaj.

Witam wszystkich. Od 3 tygodni mam pewien problem, bylem z tym u lekarza ogolnego i jak to okreslil "zbadalem sie sam", poniewaz czytajac troche, wykluczylem te najbardziej prawdopodobne schorzenia. Trenowalem sporty walki, w tym kilka lat ciagne silownie. Kurczaca sie moszna to naturalna sprawa, jadra podciagane sa do podbrzusza i wszystko jest pieknie. Pamietam, ze podczas mocnego wysilku na boksie zdrzalo sie robic ciasno w kroku z tego powodu, jednak nie bylo to dokuczliwe jak teraz. Jakis czas temu zmniejszylem powtorzenia do 6 na klacie i dorzucilem ciezaru, w celu poprawienia sily. Z tego co zauwazylem, to problem dopiero wystapil gdzies po miesiacu, kiedy przyszly zimniejsze dni (trenuje w piwnicy u kumpla). Wspominam o tym, bo wiem, ze przy zimnie moszna sie podciaga, choc nie wydaje mi sie to prawdopodobne, bo zeszlej zimy tez katowalem sie w piwnicy i bylo ok. Dobra, do rzeczy. Dzis pierwsza seria, caly czas 6 powtorzen, wiekszy ciezar, cisne na lawce i problemu nie ma. Druga seria, odkladam sztange, podnosze sie i czuje lekki bol przez ulamek sekundy w pachwinie, widze, ze moszna jest skurczona maksymalnie i dochodze do wniosku, ze stad ten objaw. Zrobilem jeszcze 3 serie i juz pozniej nic sie nie dzialo, moszna az tak mocnego kurczu nie miala, by sprawic dyskomfort, ewentualny lekki bol w pachwinie, podbrzuszu. Czytalem, ze niby krew odplywa z tamtych rejonow przy wiekszym wysilku i moszna sie kurczy, ale zeby az tak? Cos tu jest nie halo, tymbardziej, ze bylem w lato na cyklu i dojezdzalem sie bardziej niz teraz. Czytalem, tez, ze sa mozliwe jakies tabletki rozkurczowe, moze to zalatwi sprawe? Dodam, ze pierwsze co pomyslalem o przepuklinie, czulem tez pozniej lekko nadwyrezone jadro, wnioskuje, ze przy takim scisnieciu moga nastepowac jakies mikrourazy. Przepukline wykluczylem, poniewaz laduje na biceps, barki, kaptury ciezar w pozycji stojacej, gdzie uwazam, ze cisnienie w jamie brzusznej jest wieksze i takich dolegliwosci nie ma. Tak samo niczego nie wyczuwam w tych okolicach, gdy smarkam, kicham nic sie tam nie dzieje, wiec naprawde zaczyna mnie to wkur*. Jedyny punkt zaczepienia, to fakt, ze na klacie to obciazenie jest najwieksze i stad taka dziwna reakcja moszny? nie wiem... Wybaczcie, ze sie tak rozpisalem. Mial ktos podobny problem ? Pozdrawiam.

----------

